# 12th Night of Christmas Recipes



## Faust (May 1, 2012)

For those who are still celebrating Christmastide, here are two traditional recipes for your Twelfth Day/Night celebrations. Both are quite good.

Galette de Rols:

1/4 cup almond paste 
1/4 cup white sugar 
3 tablespoons unsalted butter, softened 
1 egg 
1/4 teaspoon vanilla extract 
1/4 teaspoon almond extract 
2 tablespoons all-purpose flour 
1 pinch salt 
1 (17.25 ounce) package frozen puff pastry, thawed 
1 dry kidney bean or pea or nut or trinket made of china (a "feve") 
1 egg, beaten 
1 tablespoon confectioners' sugar

Lamb's Wool:

6 baking apples, cored
2 tablespoons to 1/2 cup brown sugar, depending on sweetness of cider/ale
2 quarts cider, hard cider, ale, or a mixture of cider and ale
1/8 teaspoon nutmeg
1/4 teaspoon cinnamon
1/4 teaspoon ground ginger

Both recipes "reprinted" from (https://www.fisheaters.com/epiphanyeve.html)


----------

